
5s - Ashuu
http://dcurt.is/5s
======
unreal37
Obvious statement of the day: Some people obsess over Apple products.

"Though Apple’s technical specs claim both the iPhone 5 and 5s weigh exactly
the same, the 5s feels lighter. It’s very, very subtle, but I can tell in a
multiple blind tests (I don’t have a scale)."

Apple says they weight the same, yet the 5s feels lighter.

This is why Blackberry is going out of business. Nobody compares the size of
the home button to the size of the icons to the size of the holes in the
included case.

~~~
melling
Blackberry is going out of business because they had incompotent management
that reacted too slowly. It really should have never come to this.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/rim-ceo-
quotes-2011-9?op=1](http://www.businessinsider.com/rim-ceo-quotes-2011-9?op=1)

Someone should claw back the money. Those guys were well paid.

~~~
unreal37
Yes, on a financial scale, there have been many missteps. But nobody cares
about the new Blackberry Q10 the way Gruber cares about the 5s.

Even if you love Blackberry, you're not measuring the size of the icons and
comparing them to the physical characteristics of the phone.

------
caffeineninja
"The exclamation point regulatory icon on the back of the phone appears to be
about 2-5% larger on the 5s. I assume this change is to make the circle a
mathematically perfect fraction of the other circles used throughout Apple’s
new design language."

No. Stop.

------
mherdeg
Love the hilariously precise attention to detail. Reminds me of the in-depth
review of the secret Disney restroom,
[http://www.secretrestroom.com/](http://www.secretrestroom.com/) ( writeup at
[http://boingboing.net/2012/05/04/tribute-to-disneylands-
sec....](http://boingboing.net/2012/05/04/tribute-to-disneylands-sec.html) ),
which I choose to believe is totally serious.

If you enjoy this kind of stuff, I have one obscure recommendation: check out
this review of the Singapore Airlines economy travel experience from an
authentic trufan, [http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/trip_reports/read.m...](http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/trip_reports/read.main/30239/) .

------
outside1234
reading that, I got to point 5 before I was struck by how unimportant all of
this is.

given the problems we face in privacy from our own governments and the almost
infinite need for real innovation, why are we fixated as a community on sizes
of circles.

it really made me sad. is it a form of escapism?

~~~
cloudwalking
I think it's more that people have a passion for well-made stuff, hand-in-hand
with an ability to balance personal interest with societal concerns.

------
jaytaylor
<rant> I'm hoping the Nexus 5 (slated to be released in mid-October) is good,
because I've completely had it with Apple's crappy iPhones.

* The App store ecosystem is toxic compared to Play.

* I'm absolutely sick of waiting for Apple to put in features that should have been included 3 years ago.

* The iPhone 5s/5c improvements are pretty minor and unimaginative. Dcurtis's list of minor changes further confirms that the new iPhone is _boring_.

* Each iPhone refresh since the 4 has been less and less impressive. </rant>

I'm certainly looking forward to moving on- Cheers!

~~~
onedev
I'm curious, what about the iOS App ecosystem is seemingly toxic in your
opinion?

~~~
jaytaylor
The lack of automatic app updates is unforgivable, and if they're included
with iOS7, it's still too little too late in my opinion. Clicking 30 times to
update 30 apps is a bad user experience. Often some of the updates don't start
or finish, and the app becomes unusable unless you go to some lengths to fix
it.

Then there are also the lengthy approval times for new app version
submissions. Having to wait a week or more (and when Apple doesn't misplace
your submission in their queue) is outlandish compared to the [more open]
Google Play App Store where updates can go live in just a couple of minutes.
Apple's walled garden is not fun to develop for. Every step along the way is
painful compared to Android.

At SendHub, we have both Android and iOS apps. They are both updated very
frequently (usually weekly), and the process for Android is a joy by
comparison. If something went wrong with the latest release, it's not too big
of a drama to roll it back. With Apple, we've ended up in nightmarish
scenarios where something slipped past our QA and went live, and we had to
call in special one-time favors to get the bad version rolled back.

The bottom line is that Android, while far from perfect, has a more developer
friendly ecosystem which allows devs to do what they're good at: writing code,
creating apps, and pushing out updates without a lot of fuss.

~~~
diamrem
"Clicking 30 times to update 30 apps is a bad user experience."

I am OK with the rest, but I can see a button named "update all" in iOS 6 and
have been using it for a long time.

and to answer your doubt yes automatic update is in iOS 7.

------
adamnemecek
While reading this, was anyone else reminded of this scene?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cISYzA36-ZY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cISYzA36-ZY)

~~~
ankushnarula
"Look at that soft white coloring...the tasteful thickness of it... Oh my god!
It even has a watermark!"

------
cloudwalking
The Touch ID is really neat, and he misses on of the key interactions. At the
unlock screen, you can just touch the home button (without pressing) and it
will automatically unlock. No more slide to unlock.

This is great.

I suspect I'll start removing my phone from my pocket with my thumb on the
home button. As I grasp the phone, I'll hit the home button but immediately
release it. Touch ID will read my thumbprint and unlock the phone just as it's
coming up in front of my face.

That's a half-second and a gesture I'll save, every time I reach for my phone.

~~~
jrn
Can you not use thumb print to unlock? The reason I gave my ipad to my
brother, was his 1.5 year old could press the button and slide to unlock.

~~~
cloudwalking
You can turn Touch ID off, no problem.

------
gcb0
this 'article' border a fetish.

and i though some coworkers were bad case of fanboys...

------
faddotio
But the screen is larger than three point five inches. :(

------
lolwutf
This post reads a little too much:

'Hi, I'm Dustin Curtis, I have an iPhone 5s, and I spent the whole day playing
with it, and you probably didn't.'

Cool story, Dustin.

------
peter_l_downs
Oh, we're down to 2-character titles now?

------
anigbrowl
I thought this was going to be about the digit 5 in typography. Yet another
article about someone anxious to talk about his new purchase.

------
nazgulnarsil
[autism intensifies]

